# Hairless spot on shoulder?



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

This is something else I noticed on Ocean the night I brought her home that her previous owner didn't mention. There is a bald patch on her right shoulder. She is a short hair, but her fur is a little longer than Venus', and thicker, so it does blend in well if you're not "looking her over." It's about the size of a half dollar, and totally bald. I showed Jer when he came home this past weekend and he said it looked like she was shaved for a microchip. If she was shaved though, wouldn't there be a little bit of fur left in the area? The previous owner claims she is unaware of this. The vet says it's not an infection or fungus, the skin looks fine as well. She did have a dry wiry coat when I first brought her home, but over the past couple weeks her coat has become shiny and more full. I noticed last night now that there are a couple hairs beginning to grow in the patch now. I'm not wondering if she was attacked or her little boy pulled a patch of hair out  Does anyone have any ideas? If she was shaved, how long does hair re-growth take?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That sounds like the spot Jaxx has a bald spot. Our vet said it was a reaction to one of his vaccines. Jaxx's hair is just starting to come back in that area after a year.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My first thought would be a vaccine reaction. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I did a little more research online and it looks like that is really common, which makes me all the more upset that her previous owner did not notice it. I'll continue to keep an eye on it and make sure something else doesn't develop.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Thanks ladies. I did a little more research online and it looks like that is really common, which makes me all the more upset that her previous owner did not notice it. I'll continue to keep an eye on it and make sure something else doesn't develop.


For a while Jaxx had a little knot there as well. I cannot remember how long it stayed but the skin looked fine there was just no hair in that one spot. 
It is definitely a spot that is noticeable. Every time I would even look at Jaxx I always noticed that spot. I had thought Jaxx's hair would not come back but thankfully it is starting to grow back.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico has a spot too. There was not a single hair on it completely bold. When i showed the vet he examine him and when the result came he said he was fine and it was because of the vaccination since it happen after and to not worry about it. 
But I had to look for something for the hair to grow. For years everything i tried did not work so i came here and a nice member said to put *Horse and Tell fungus* On the spot and the hair well grow. It works.  There is still a spot but its growing nicely and it does not show as much.  This was almost a year ago.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Chico's Mum said:


> Chico has a spot too. There was not a single hair on it completely bold. When i showed the vet he examine him and when the result came he said he was fine and it was because of the vaccination since it happen after and to not worry about it.
> But I had to look for something for the hair to grow. For years everything i tried did not work so i came here and a nice member said to put *Horse and Tell fungus* On the spot and the hair well grow. It works.  There is still a spot but its growing nicely and it does not show as much.  This was almost a year ago.


I tried that with Jaxx's spot it didn't work for us and made the spot bigger. Jaxx's looks like it is finally coming back with time and good nutrition.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> I tried that with Jaxx's spot it didn't work for us and made the spot bigger. Jaxx's looks like it is finally coming back with time and good nutrition.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe it depends on the dog.
Im glad Jaxx's hair is coming back. 

For me it took 3 years and still bold spot and alot of the things i used was recommended and worked for a lot of people's pets but like i said it probably depends on the dog. But im so happy that i found what worked for Chico. 

I remember asking the vet if he recommends anything he told me why? The dog is fine and does not care that he has a bold spot. And the thing is his right. but i care and if there is something i can do i will. right?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks gals  I'm still debating trying Nupro. Pidge uses it now for Dexter and KC, and I really want to try the joint formula (their regular formula with added supplements for joint health) for Venus, and since Ocean is almost 6 I thought it would be a good preventative for her. But I think the added vitamins would be worth a shot to try and get that spot to grow back in.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Please keep is updated if/when it worked.


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

This is happening to my chi! He hasn't had shots since dec 2012 and isn't due til dec 2013 so I don't think it's from a vaccinne. The spot just appeared and it's getting worse! It isn't a perfect circle shape. It was actually shaped like a "V" almost like the shape of his ltl paw and nails from scratching it!!? It is now shedding a little longer down towards his left leg from the initial bald spot. Also, I can see tiny dark spots in each hair follicle where the fur is missing. He's been to the vet for fleas and she said that isn't the problem. We're going back Friday for testing and skin scraping sample. His tummy is a bit bloated, pink and doesn't have fur any longer either. I'm wondering if it is allergies. Strange...he's on a raw lamb diet with coconut oil, salmon oil and probiotics. No new detergent (I use scent free everything) or blankets. We got a new wool area rug about a month ago. Could he be allergic to wool?! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> Please keep is updated if/when it worked.


I still haven't ordered the Nupro  I've been rubbing a little coconut oil on the area every day to keep it fully moisturized, and I have noticed a few more hairs trying to grow. We had some extra bills this month so I'm just going to wait until Jer's next check in a week.


----------



## I<3myTink (Jul 30, 2013)

My Tink has the same bald spot on her right arm i added a link to her photo-im not sure how to upload pics from my phone-she is 10years old (3.4pounds) and has a lot of issues since we got her 2 years ago. (Issues like hernias and reverse sneeze,recent small bumps-im gonna post a thread later) Back to her bald patch-The Vet says maybe vaccine, maybe allergies.(and Ofcourse they try to give her another shot-which we declined) They gave us oral medication and gel to apply on the spot but it seems to be very slowly spreading. I will probably take her somewhere else to get another opinion. Our vet seems to just want money and never give us a real answer just a bunch of possibilities. And they suggest surgery or biopsy/skin graph for her patch-which he called a lesion-but this same Dr suggested surgery for all her other issues as well-its hard to know if he is looking out for her best interest and future or just sees how spoiled she is with me and wants to make some money. She's 10years old very high risk surgery so I worry about her. 
Instagram


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I<3myTink said:


> My Tink has the same bald spot on her right arm i added a link to her photo-im not sure how to upload pics from my phone-she is 10years old (3.4pounds) and has a lot of issues since we got her 2 years ago. (Issues like hernias and reverse sneeze,recent small bumps-im gonna post a thread later) Back to her bald patch-The Vet says maybe vaccine, maybe allergies.(and Ofcourse they try to give her another shot-which we declined) They gave us oral medication and gel to apply on the spot but it seems to be very slowly spreading. I will probably take her somewhere else to get another opinion. Our vet seems to just want money and never give us a real answer just a bunch of possibilities. And they suggest surgery or biopsy/skin graph for her patch-which he called a lesion-but this same Dr suggested surgery for all her other issues as well-its hard to know if he is looking out for her best interest and future or just sees how spoiled she is with me and wants to make some money. She's 10years old very high risk surgery so I worry about her.
> Instagram


I'm sorry to hear about Tink  I hope you are able to find something that helps her!

I thought Oceans spot was filling in with hair again, but now that I've been checking it weekly, it doesn't seem to be changing. I've been taking pictures for reference, and there is no difference. I finally got a text back from the lady that was breeding her and she confirmed that it was after a rabies booster a couple years ago.


----------

